# new guy looking for a new start, help?



## bigpoppa81 (Apr 15, 2010)

hello my name is dan, im 28 and born and living in england. Im thinking about starting a new life in either the us/oz/canada?

Ive been reading through this site for a long time and now im ready to start a thread of my own to get some answers for my situation.

I have family living in california/oz (both my grandfathers brothers) im quite close to them and have stayed with them for a few weeks over the years. They both moved over in the 60's and have lived there since. I understand that as they are not my direct relations i cant use them to help me on a visa application, is that correct? or is there a way they can assit me?

Im educated to a degree standard in criminology and i have 10 years customer service/office experience, a clean criminal record, no kids or married. I currently live with my parents (again) and im not bankrupt. 

A lot of threads on this forum involve people who are either have a manual trade, married with a family to take over, houses to sell to have x amount of money to move over with for a house straight away, but i dont have either. My plan is to work my way from the bottom no matter where it is, im just wondering is it possible to apply for a job once i get over there or would i need to arrange something first.

Im curious as to how you go about say getting a job in a local supermarket/office over there just to get started, but arranging that before you go over?

Im not looking to travel over there or go over for a year and come back to the uk, im wanting to go over start from the bottom and hopefully my experience or circumstances will assit me in getting a foot in the door.

i know a lot of these questions im asking are already posted but like i say my situation seems a little different to others on here so im wondering how to go about applying?

thank you in advance.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bigpoppa81 said:


> hello my name is dan, im 28 and born and living in england. Im thinking about starting a new life in either the us/oz/canada?
> 
> Ive been reading through this site for a long time and now im ready to start a thread of my own to get some answers for my situation.
> 
> ...


I admit to knowing little to nothing about emigrating to OZ. Getting into the USA is extremely difficult if not impossible for most.
As far as Canada is concerned you need to have an occupation in THE LIST of 38 that Canada deems it cannot fund from within. Alternatively you need to have pre-arranged employment.
Now you being 28 you can probably come under the BUNAC programme which gives you a one-year working visa during which time you are permitted to work anywhere in the country and for any employer you choose. During the year you could seek out an employer willing to apply for a two-year Temporary Working Visa (TWP) for you. Good Luck.
Work Canada, Working Holiday Canada, Seasonal Jobs Canada


----------

